# cool flash animation



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

look at this flash animation (must have flash enabled and downloaded).
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/animator


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

lol, thats gotta be one of my favorite flash animations of all time.:fun:


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

also try this game. http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/bluebutton


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, those are cool!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

heres another game
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/verysimple

edit:
and another
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/linegame


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

a challenging one
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/missilegame3d


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

another game
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/bloxorz


----------

